# Black Rifles: I'll show you mine if you show me yours...



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

There is something about Black Rifles that draw us to them. Is it their appearance resembling their military brethren in all but their ability for select-fire. Or is it about their massive firepower with their ability to accept high capacity ammo magazines. What exactly draws one to these black beauties and yet strikes fear and loathing in others....








Top: IWI Tavor 18"
Bottom: DSA SA58 carbine 16"


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Not black..... Colt M4 Carbine*


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Smith and Wesson M&P15-22


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If it goes bang, I like it. I don't have a Tavor, I do have an MSAR (AUG clone) and like it a lot.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll add a little OD Green in the mix...


----------

